# Big Buck Contest??



## Finger_Mullet

Do any of my fellow P&S hunters enter any big buck contests? 

Anyone interested in getting one up?? 

Darin


----------



## bowhunter81

Yeah I would be interested, how would you do it?


----------



## perchnut

this must mean that FM has a big one hanging in his garage already....


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Big One*

The one I killed is far from being a big buck. Hell, it wasn't even a buck at all.

I would say a picture and a registration number from the local DNR. It has to be a legal buck to count. If 2 deer are in question then the highest "official" B&C score will take it. If we do body weight our brothers in the north have a unfair advantage. Their deer are bigger. I thought about the biggest doe. But again northern deer are larger. We could do smallest doe but do we really want everyone shooting all the fawns we see? In NC you can kill an unlimited number of doe. 

My question is who holds the cash until someone wins?? You can say I'm in on this thread and at the end of season everyone mails the winner their part of the pot. If you fail to do so you are a looser and will be publically called one on this site.

I say we do at least $10.00 each and it starts November 1st. Our muzzleloading season comes in November 8th but I don't feel like looking up every state to see when their gun season comes in. We should only count deer killed with a gun or with a bow in gun season because if no one kills anything Treed already won it. 

Everyone has until November 1st to say I'm in. No one can enter after 11/01.

What do you think??

Darin


----------



## Predator

*Hunting Contest*

I'm in a hunting contest on another hunting forum and it's cool. No prizes, just bragging rights. The rules are 5 points for a deer, buck or doe. One additional point for each antler point more than one inch long. So a 8 point buck totals 13 points. Also, bow kills are multiplied by one and a half, so that 8 point with a bow would be 13.5 points. (This is my first year bowhunting, and after seeing how hard it is, I think bow kills should be multiplied by a hundred.) The downside is, rack size doesn't matter, so a little 8 point yearling scores the same as a monster 5 year old 8 point.
The score is based on one deer, so if you kill a bigger deer later on, you replace your first score with the second. This levels the playing field a little for people in states like Kentucky where you can only kill one buck. We have 11 teams of 5 people each, and the team with the most points wins. My team sucks though, so far I'm the only one to enter a deer.
To enter a deer, you post a pic with you and the deer. The bow needs to be in the pic for the bow bonus. There's a lot of honor system involved (I guess you could send a picture of you with that monster 13 point your buddy killed,) but it's a pretty good bunch of old boys. I don't think anybody cheats.
But I like the idea of a B&C scoring system and a cash prize. Count me in.
Here's my first ever bow kill. My neighbor and I scored it. It scored a 2:
<img src="http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg31/LBSammy/bowspike.jpg">

(by the way, I didn't see the antler points before I shot it.)


----------



## Predator

Oops, an 8 point with a gun in the other contest is 13 points, with a bow is 19.5 points. My bad.


----------



## TreednNC

I did a little snooping yesterday after the hunt. I think I found where big boy goes. Going to be one hard mo fo to hunt. Looked at an aerial and saw an AWESOME funnel just off property, Going to see about leasing it next year. Hmmmm Im not due for another descent deer for a little while, so Im not sure if I wanna take this bet lol....j/k sounds like a good idea.


----------



## fin&scale

*GAME OVER*  (JK this is my best whitetail with a bow taken in 2005)


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Contest*

I have rethought my opinion on the big buck contest. I see I am clearly outgunned. Our brothers to the North have a clear advantage.

And our gun season has not started yet. I think we should do the smallest doe.


----------



## Huntsman

Well I'll post this one which could've been entered if someone didn't spot burn... 










One of the guys I hunt with went to an area I told him I was watching a big boi and harvested this fella yesterday... Ain't that some shiggity... Boi, be carefully how you choose your friends....


----------



## fin&scale

Be happy for your friend. Nice buck....looks to be about mid 130's. The buck I posted not only came off of one of my good friends spots but one of his stands....however I am the one who first got us permission to hunt the land almost 12 years ago. He has taken 4 bucks over 160" on that same property over the years. The only thing that comes close to making us as happy as when we take a big buck is when one of our buddies get one. Here is a good 8, a 9 and two 10's that I have managed there over the years...the last pic is my buddies best buck since we started hunting there.


----------



## fin&scale

PS the guy standing over the ten on the ground looking all sour put on the same ass face when I shot a decent nine point off of one of the 6 stands he hung that year on the property. He doesn't get invited any more because for him it's more about competition than camaraderie. I wonder how sour he is now that he let his selfishness cost him a free place to hunt giant bucks.


----------



## deerhunter08

*29 point buck*

I killed a 29 point buck today it is awsome i will post some pics in a few


----------



## drawinout

Those are some fine looking deer fellas!!! Can't wait to see the one you're talking about deerhunter08! Did it have one point growing out of it's forehead? lol Nevermind me fellas, I'm on a posting spree today. I'm not a hunter, but these pictures definitely make me want to take up a new hobby. I can barely afford my fishing habit, can't wait to see what happens when I start hunting.


----------



## green1306

182# 23 Point Taken with rifle. In Virginia.




























pictures dont give it credit


----------



## Predator

That's a monster. Yall must have a nuclear plant up there.


----------



## hunter9

i shot a 6 point ha ha
dont think i'll post pics of him after seeing your guys bucks!
nice ones!


----------



## drawinout

That's a beast Green1306!!!!


----------



## PEEWEE

green1306 said:


> 182# 23 Point Taken with rifle. In Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures dont give it credit


Nice buck.. I would have to mount that one.. They don't grow them like that around here..


----------



## chriscustom

*Start hunting*



drawinout said:


> Those are some fine looking deer fellas!!! Can't wait to see the one you're talking about deerhunter08! Did it have one point growing out of it's forehead? lol Nevermind me fellas, I'm on a posting spree today. I'm not a hunter, but these pictures definitely make me want to take up a new hobby. I can barely afford my fishing habit, can't wait to see what happens when I start hunting.


You'll shoot your eye out! Stick to fishing.


----------



## Huntsman

I can't believe that wasn't mounted. Great deer....


----------



## flyfishjeep

*My 10pt.*

My first Buck! Shot Nov.1st in East TN Dressed weight at 148 and scored 1472/8 B&C


----------



## VBpierkingmac

these are my best 








seven pointer taken this year during blackpowder season hasn't been scored yet
















And the 20 pointer taken during gun season on Thanksgiving morning 2006. 189.5" 20 scorable points


----------



## chriscustom

*go*

I wanna go with you dude! Awesome deer,Dont get those all the time do we/


----------



## RuddeDogg

Must be nice to have real deer to hunt. We get large dog sized deer here. I would love to get out of state do some real deer huntin. Just picked up a New Marlin XL7 in 30-06. Couldn't turn it down.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Marlin Blot action*

Dogg,


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Marlin Blot action*

Dogg,

I have the old version of the Marlin Bolt Action 30-06. Dang fine shooting gun. I had it a couple of years before I took it hunting. I had to have a trigger job. The factory trigger was set at 9 lbs. It breaks crisply at 1.5lbs now.

I did manage a few deer with it this past season. Great gun topped with a Leopold 3x9x40.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg

Hey darin, 

This gun is set at 1.5 out of the box. 22 inch barrel, composite stock, external saftey on the trigger itself. I put a Bushnel 3 x 9 Trrophy Hunter on it. I was lookin at a Ruger 7mm that was in consignment with a Leupold on it for $429. About 3.5 inches from the muzzle, the bluing was wearing off and the paint on the mag cover was chipped away. I paid $329 for the marlin and another $100 for the scope. Like I said I couldn't pass it up. I'm partial to the .308 but this was such a good deal, I just had to pick it up.


----------

